# Fun with statistics!



## EricNoah (Aug 1, 2002)

The numbers that shape your lives...

*22.1* -- the average number of new user accounts created *per day* on the EN World boards over the past month.

*1367.9* -- the average number of posts 
*per day* on the EN World boards over the past month.

*92* -- the average number of new threads started *per day* on the EN World boards over the past month.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow -- the community certainly has grown! 

Hmm... I wonder how those stats compare to the WotC forums...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 1, 2002)

Things that would also interest me:

How many words, on average, does the language filter need to block out (e.g., 1 word per 100 posts or whatever)? 

How long do threads get before sinking into obscurity?

Average word count of a post.

etc.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Aug 1, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Average word count of a post. *




And compare that to the average word count of signatures and see just how many people have more words in their sigs, than their own individual posts.


----------



## Airwolf (Aug 7, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *The numbers that shape your lives...
> 
> 22.1 -- the average number of new user accounts created per day on the EN World boards over the past month.
> 
> *




As I recall there are only three people who actually post on the EN World boards.  All of the user accounts belong to one of those three.  

The trio must have lots of time on their hands to create 22.1 new accounts a day.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm one of those three people, am I? Or am I a paranoid product of  Piratecat's multiple personality?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I'm one of those three people, am I? Or am I a paranoid product of  Piratecat's multiple personality? *




Both...


----------



## Horacio (Aug 7, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Both... *




So that means I'm a delusional Piratecat with personality problems and too much free time...


----------



## hong (Aug 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> So that means I'm a delusional Piratecat with personality problems and too much free time... *




I don't believe you.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh, shut up, Hong, everybody know you are another of Piratecat's multliple personalities. Now it's my turn to govern Piratecat's head, so don't interfere!


Why the way, I love the quote in your signature


----------



## hong (Aug 7, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Oh, shut up, Hong, everybody know you are another of Piratecat's multliple personalities. Now it's my turn to govern Piratecat's head, so don't interfere!
> *




Hey, you're only supposed to control Piratecat's head in the Story Hour forum. Everywhere else, I get to be in charge. What is this bullsheet?



> *
> Why the way, I love the quote in your signature  *




Oh, you mean this thing?

"I'm a delusional Piratecat with personality problems and too much free time"
-- H

Actually, I just realised that the cryptic "H" at the end could cause terrible confusion among people who don't know it stands for Horacio and not Hong. Piratecat really needs to think up more imaginative names for his multiple personalities. Therefore, I have now changed the "H" to "Ho".

That should clear things up nicely.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 7, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, you're only supposed to control Piratecat's head in the Story Hour forum. Everywhere else, I get to be in charge. What is this bullsheet?
> *




Not, now I control Piratecat's head in Meta forum too, so shut up and let me write!




> *
> Oh, you mean this thing?
> 
> "I'm a delusional Piratecat with personality problems and too much free time"
> ...




You should write Hor, or better yet, Horacio


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 12, 2002)

Well... that explains quite a bit!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 12, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Well... that explains quite a bit! *




Oh! ARRRRRGGGG!!
Piratecat's main personality is trying to supress me again, but I won't allow him doing it! 

Go away! Piratecat's head is mine now!
Mwahahahaha!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 12, 2002)

Actually, there ar more than three people use the boards.

I know it, because I'm Number 4.


----------



## Airwolf (Aug 16, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Actually, there ar more than three people use the boards.
> 
> I know it, because I'm Number 4. *




You might think you are Number 4 but in reality you are a renegade Piratecat personality who refused to conform.


----------



## A2Z (Aug 16, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Actually, there ar more than three people use the boards.
> 
> I know it, because I'm Number 4. *



Actually you're number 192. But who's counting.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 18, 2002)

So who's multiple personality am I ? I thought I was independent.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 19, 2002)

> You might think you are Number 4 but in reality you are a renegade Piratecat personality who refused to conform.



Uhm, I think you are imagining things here. 
*burns the evidence that leads to his true identity*.



> Actually you're number 192. But who's counting.



That's only because the previous 191 user numbers are spread out among the four people who really make up the boards.


----------



## Airwolf (Aug 20, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *So who's multiple personality am I ? I thought I was independent. *




Well, you are independent, sort of.  When you are in control of Eric Noah's body you get to do all the independent things you want, of course its a limited time offer.


----------

